# zombie track



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone got a CD of nuttin but grunting zombies ...walking dead kinda stuff?


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The only CD I can think of is "Sounds of Gore Vol. 13: Zombie Attack." Alternately, here are some free zombie effects: 

https://soundcloud.com/prelude-to-a-nightmare/zombie-brunch
https://soundcloud.com/will-the-rain-cummings/zombie-sound-effect
https://soundcloud.com/dstntmbrk/zombie-voices-sound-effect
https://soundcloud.com/zombotaudio/sets/zombie-sound-pack-1-free


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Omg that's so cool!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> The only CD I can think of is "Sounds of Gore Vol. 13: Zombie Attack." Alternately, here are some free zombie effects:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/prelude-to-a-nightmare/zombie-brunch
> https://soundcloud.com/will-the-rain-cummings/zombie-sound-effect
> ...


Any possibility of having some of those tracks loaded on a CD?


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Any possibility of having some of those tracks loaded on a CD?


Sure! All you have to do is click the "Download" button for each track and them burn them onto a CD-R. If you don't have the equipment to do so (or access to anyone that does), you might want to think about ordering from here.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> Sure! All you have to do is click the "Download" button for each track and them burn them onto a CD-R. If you don't have the equipment to do so (or access to anyone that does), you might want to think about ordering from here[/orange].




Thanks for the info. I sent them an email after seeing your post. I still haven't got a reply yet.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

That's odd, I've heard they're very prompt with their replies. Did you say you wanted to order one of their CDs or did you ask them to make you a CD of tracks from those Soundcloud pages? I realized my post could be read that way when what I was trying to suggest was that you should simply buy their Zombie sounds CD if you couldn't find a way to make one from the online freebies. Due to copyright issues, Gore Galore can't sell any sounds that aren't theirs.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> That's odd, I've heard they're very prompt with their replies. Did you say you wanted to order one of their CDs or did you ask them to make you a CD of tracks from those Soundcloud pages? I realized my post could be read that way when what I was trying to suggest was that you should simply buy their Zombie sounds CD if you couldn't find a way to make one from the online freebies. Due to copyright issues, Gore Galore can't sell any sounds that aren't theirs.


My boss is a professional shopper. She suggested that inquire about possible promotions for this month and or Christmas. I haven't receive a reply . I figured I would try again in a day or two. I am very interested in several CDs.thanks again.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I contacted Gore Galore and signed up for the newsletter. I haven't heard squat from them. Looks like they are a waste of time, I'm going to move on to something else. 

Well, the shopping season is about to begin, I'm sure I will find something somewhere else.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that they never got back to you. If you liked the "Zombie Brunch" track I linked to earlier, you can try contacting the artist responsible for it to see if he'd be willing to sell you a copy on CD.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks atomic mystery monster.


----------

